# vfm 5.1 speaker for pc



## sekhar.mld (Jul 25, 2013)

i am using creative sbs 370 2.1 more than five years. It is good enough for my room. But now i like to buy a 5.1 speaker.

uses: Music > Movies > Games
room size: small
pc configaration: look spoiler please
budget: 7k

i do not understand about RMS, watt number etc yet, if necessary i can study.

Thanks..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 26, 2013)

Edifier C6XD 5.1 Multimedia Speaker 80 Watt RMS w/ FM USB & SD card input | eBay

Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1 Speakers / Home Theater / 108W RMS/ Remote Control | eBay

Edifier C6 5.1 70 watt Home theater Speaker with FM USB & SD card input | eBay


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jul 26, 2013)

i am afraid i can not spend that much money for speakers, i have to minimize my budget around 7k, sorry for that.


----------



## muditpopli (Jul 26, 2013)

buddy u can go for Logitech Z506 heres the link:logitech z506 | eBay

I think this is best for u according to the budget.


----------



## jenimukanna (Jul 26, 2013)

dude go for fenda f6000 its under 7k F&D F6000U 5.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com

it can be used as 2.1 for music too


----------



## nipunmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> dude go for fenda f6000 its under 7k F&D F6000U 5.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com
> 
> it can be used as 2.1 for music too



F6000

i am also gonna buy a new 5.1 within a budget of 8k, and i considered f&d f6000 and edifier da5000 pro, then i saw this link, and what, f6000 has only 55dB SNR, edifier has a snr of >85dB. Anyone who has heard both of them, please comment on their performance, and which one has a powerful bass and a good clarity of voice for playing surround movies and games.


----------



## jenimukanna (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm using edifer da 5000 pro for couple of months its sound quality is better than f6000 but f6000 is cheap for 7k and edifer da 5000 pro is 10k when i had brought, both are 5.1 home theatre  its up to you


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 30, 2013)

At a cost of 7k getting a decent 2.1 is better than getting a 5.1 Specially when you prefer Music over movies & gaming which uses 5.1 channel encoding.


----------



## nipunmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> i'm using edifer da 5000 pro for couple of months its sound quality is better than f6000 but f6000 is cheap for 7k and edifer da 5000 pro is 10k when i had brought, both are 5.1 home theatre  its up to you




i heard that da5000pro has a much lower bass output compared to f6000. is  this true? also can f&d give a good surround effect?


----------



## sekhar.mld (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, i have been doing some googling and researching myself too...

A quote from wikipedia:-
​"In audio electronics, there are several methods of measuring power output (for such things as amplifiers) and power handling capacity (for such things as loudspeakers). The question has engineering, regulatory (consumer protection and advertising), and psychoacoustical aspects and is, in a serious sense, much more complex than may be imagined."

So, i want to clear my concept as far as i can before the purchase with your help of course..

​Now, i want to if any sound card may be helpful for me and what is a MIDI supported sound card? Do i already have it in my inbuilt sound card? For your information my mobo-sound is:-

Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC 
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

View attachment 11575

​I also like to know how can I maximize the utilization of my inbuilt sound card. (for example May be use of s/pdif cable is be better than 3.5 ?)


My preferences should be :-
1. A remote 
2. Technology that convert stereo to 5.1 (may be Dolby pro logic?) 
3. USB support.
4. May be inbuilt AVR would be good thing. (I guess it a voltage regulator system, please explain if you know more).
5. A led display would be better?

i can extend my budget if it worth it..

I found somewhere that with brands like F&D, C&C, Microlab - the problem is with longevity, they may produce distorted sound after 6 months. In this perspective Logitech or Creative is better - how true is this?

Thanks again for your help guys..


So far f6000u seems to be most promising in my budget.


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 2, 2013)

sekhar.mld said:


> Thanks for your replies, i have been doing some googling and researching myself too...
> 
> A quote from wikipedia:-
> ​"In audio electronics, there are several methods of measuring power output (for such things as amplifiers) and power handling capacity (for such things as loudspeakers). The question has engineering, regulatory (consumer protection and advertising), and psychoacoustical aspects and is, in a serious sense, much more complex than may be imagined."
> ...




check here
Realtek

your onboard is good enough, it has a good SNR, so you will get a decent sound with it.

any f&d f6000 user here can share their experience?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 21, 2013)

got any speakers? f6000 or da5000pro?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 23, 2013)

@sekhar.mld>> so which one you finally settled upon?


----------

